# AE86/retro toyota/jap meet @ Ace cafe



## r32SINGH (Jul 29, 2008)

Here are some pic's I took at the Ace-cafe saw some skyline's around  


































































































































































click here to see the rest 
Ae86 meet pictures by AE_92_GTi - Photobucket

(If you see any pic's of your car you want taken off then let me know and I will take it off)


----------

